# Yet Another Primato



## Jimi_Lee (May 3, 2006)

I picked up a '96 Primato off of Ebay last week and am sitting eagerly awaiting its arrival. At first I wasn't sure I would go for it, but a De Rosa has always been my dream bike and I have heard good things about ELOS tubing. Reading through this forum is making me shiver in anticipation to building it up and putting my first miles on it.

I will be building this up with the illogical assortment of components off of my current bike and putting the period correct SR on that. There are still a few small things that I need to purchase such as bar tape and cables but everything should be here Monday!

Here are a few pictures. The first pulled off of the Ebay Auction and the second of my current '81 Bianchi Super Corsa.

View attachment 172087


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice*

Great pickup. ELOS is a really nice tube set. Probably the last great steel tubeset ridden in the pro peleton.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

I’m soo jealous. I was watching a near perfect Red 55cm Primato on ebay (my size). I had just built my Tomm at this time and am still broke. It sold for US $868.85
Here”s the link
This is it


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

I think that in the 1990's the Gewiss De Rosa pro team had the same colours as your silver an blue Primato ...v nice!

Is that a NOS or used frame please?


----------



## Jimi_Lee (May 3, 2006)

I had forgotten about the Gewiss Team. It does look like their team bikes, but it looks like they used Titanios, not Primatos and were only around for a couple years ('93-'95 I think).

Mine is used, the seller had a picture of it built up. I will keep updating this with pictures of building it once the frame arrives.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Glad it went to a worthy home. Welcome to the club, you won't be disappointed.

b21


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Jimi_Lee said:


> I had forgotten about the Gewiss Team. It does look like their team bikes, but it looks like they used Titanios, not Primatos and were only around for a couple years ('93-'95 I think).
> 
> Mine is used, the seller had a picture of it built up. I will keep updating this with pictures of building it once the frame arrives.


Hi they did use the beautiful Titanios, but how cool is that, having a Neo Prim' painted in the Gewiss pro colours? If I were u, I would e mail De Rosa and see how many were painted like that (not many I bet).

Look forward to the pictures.


----------



## Jimi_Lee (May 3, 2006)

Unless I am missing something, mine will be a Primato in ELOS tubing, not a Neo Prim in Dedecciai tubing. Thank you for pointing me towards the Gewiss team and thank you for suggesting that I contact De Rosa about it. Because of your suggestions, I am sure there is a good story behind this bike.

View attachment 172364


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Jimi Lee, your welcome. You could ask De Rosa about the tube material too.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

MERAKMAN said:


> Hi Jimi Lee, your welcome. You could ask De Rosa about the tube material too.


96, EL OS


----------

